#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-27
<dholbach> good morning
<txwikinger> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi txwikinger
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-28
<dholbach> good morning
<Hardik> dholbach, Morning :)
<dholbach> hey Hardik
<dholbach> hexmode: heya - did you have a chance to have a look at the php packages already?
<hexmode> dholbach: not yet, but only 'cause I've been forgetting
<hexmode> I've a server emergenecy ATM, but after that ...
<txwikinger> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hexmode: shall I send you a mail about it?
<dholbach> hi txwikinger
<hexmode> dholbach: nah, I've got the info.  And I've been thinking about it.  just busy.
<dholbach> ok :)
<Dooglass> my DVD player ain't working
<hexmode> dholbach: akismet fixed.  (when did they change the required params on me?) now, going to look at the packages
 * hexmode searchs pkg-php-maint archives for discussion about civiccrm
<hexmode> dholbach: when you get a chance, I've got some questions
<dholbach> hexmode: sure
<hexmode> I have just downloaded CiviCRM, so this could be a stupid question: are all those packages included in the tarball?
<hexmode> dholbach: ok, so "yes" is the answer
<dholbach> yes
<hexmode> next q: how do I tell what is the code specific to civicrm
<hexmode> ?
<dholbach> and civicrm packaging is not there yet
<dholbach> there's still some stuff that needs work
<dholbach> there's a packages/ directory I think
<dholbach> or something it's called
<dholbach> it has a list of external stuff
<hexmode> yess, I see that
<hexmode> but I don't see anything that looks like it says "THIS is the directory/file you're looking for" :)
<hexmode> going to read the install directions see if there is a clue
<hexmode> ah, the stuff under /drupal is what I"m looking for
<dholbach> hexmode: but all the pear packages should be fine to go
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Claudinux> 'morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Claudinux
<txwikinger> Happy *buntu Release Day!!!!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-04-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-02
 * pleia2 waves to hexmode 
<pleia2> just dropped you an email re: some php-pear stuff
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-27
<dholbach> good morning
<hermitduan> hello
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-04-29
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<bac> great idea dholbach.  resent.
 * dholbach hugs bac
<dholbach> awesome
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo_> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning Daniel
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :D
